# Fluval Spec V 5 Gal possible tank mates?



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

Looking for some possible tank mates that I could put in my Fluval Spec V tank with my betta. I'm thinking snails but I'm open to other ideas. What snails would be good to keep in the tank and also how would I care for them?


My betta is a pretty active and swims to the top and bottom of the tank all day long. I have 2 Anubias plants and plan on getting more.
I'm looking to add more plants that are available at petsmart just because of the convenience. Primarily something that can be planted into the substrate of my tank. The tank has been cycled for a few days now I suppose. 

I've attached a picture to show what my current setup looks like.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi

First you need way more plants including floating ones, Your tank is too bright and open for a Betta, You could add a Mystery snail or a few Assassin snails, But not both as the Assassins will eat the Mystery snail, No Nerites.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

Thank you, what floating plants do you suggest? 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Water sprite, Duckweed, Even letting bunches of Anubias float is great, all are easy to grow no fertilizers or bright lights needed.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Duckweed, amazon frogbit, water sprite, hornwort... they seem to do well.

(Ps, your anubias do better if tied onto something, rather than planted.)

Some other plants I would suggest are Vallisneria, Cryptocoryne, bacopa, Lobelia cardinalis, mosses... Bucephalandra (they similar to anubias)

(Some plants that may be of interest)


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

My Anubias's are only planted by their roots the rhizome is not under the substrate. I could attach the plants to the decoration if you'd suggest that. I'll check some plants out at the local PetSmart.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Anubias are great beginner plants. However, you will need fertilizer tabs in the substrate for your other rooted plants. I buy these:
100 Osmocote Plus Root Tabs | eBay

Looking at PetSmart's online list of live plants I would suggest:

Banana Plant
Cryptocoryne
Rosette Sword
Moneywort
Elodea
Water Wisteria
Anubias

The following are sold as Aquarium plants but are not. :frustrated:
Green Mondo Grass
Bamboo
Ribbon Plant
Acorus
Umbrella

I would wait at least a month before adding tank mates other than snails. Let the tank's cycle stablize so you don't take a chance on a mini-cycle or a crash. My snail preference would be Assassin snails as they are small and will eat leftover food. I feed frozen Bloodworms and always tuck one or two somewhere the other fish can't reach for the Assassin snails. The plus to them is if you buy plants and wind up with bladder or pond snails the Assassins will eat them.

Edit: Once you get a lot more plants your boy will probably stop the glass surfing.


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

Thank you I greatly appreciate all of your advice and responses. Within the next couple of weeks I shall invest some more money into the tank to keep my boy Blu happy!

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

RickyDgmZ said:


> My Anubias's are only planted by their roots the rhizome is not under the substrate. I could attach the plants to the decoration if you'd suggest that. I'll check some plants out at the local PetSmart.


I was also meant to add that if you tie the anubias onto a decoration the plants will be more elevated and closer to the surface. This is great for bettas that enjoy resting on the leaves, providing them a great bed/hammock - like those betta hammocks you can buy...

Sorry!


----------



## jordy (Jun 11, 2016)

.Sparkling gourami / creoaking gourami
.shrimp
. nerite snail or
. rabbit snail
. Thiara cf. winter
. few ramshorn snails 
. black devil snails
. clam shrimp
.3 scarlet badis (dario dario)
.3 pygmy sunfish
.4 endlers (male) 
.dwarf mud crabs
.asian stone catfish (they prefer cool oxygen rich water)
.2 african dwarf frogs
.12 danionella dracula maybe even more
. maybe a dwarf crayfish cpo but they are too agresive
. marimo moss ball(i know they arent an animal but they are stilll cute)

ANd there might still be alot more


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

So I just moved my plants around for now. Again I know I don't have enough plants so when I get the funds I'll invest in more. For now does this look good or are there any suggestions of placement?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like it. Get a couple of Assassin snails and you won't have to worry about pest snail that are on plants you buy. Keep watch for my announcement of AquaBid's sales event on July 19. You'll save a ton of $$ and get some really good buys on plants; especially from forum member, JDAquatics.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I think it looks great! I really like the positioning of the anubias on the left, it offers loads of places near the surface where you betta has the option to chill. Hopefully your little guys likes it too.

I sure once you get the fund and then in the future, plants; it will turn into a stunning tank!


----------



## RickyDgmZ (May 8, 2016)

Update: I've purchased a plant package from forum member Sparrow317 that consists of Java Fern and more anubias plants. Which will be here by the end of the week or so.

I myself have added 2 amazon sword plants and a baby horned nerite snail to combat algae growth. 

Should I purchase another horned nerite snail or any other type of snail to help clean the tank? My betta does not mind the snail at all and has yet to give it a hard time.

The tank has been cycled for about 2-3 months now.

This is what it looks like for now until the rest of the plants come in.
I moved my tallest anubias to the substrate of course left the rhizome out in the open.


----------

